

Another startup tries to fix email - tomclaus
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/10/10/another-startup-tries-to-fix-email-kukoo-introduces-the-concept-of-a-temporary-inbox/

======
stephengillie
That's a good inbox hack - send _all_ email to one address, then
forward/redirect all non-spam to a main email account.

